
Deepfakes for dancing: AI to fake those dance moves you always wanted - sahin-boydas
https://www.theverge.com/2018/8/26/17778792/deepfakes-video-dancing-ai-synthesis
======
polygot
While these results certainly have drawbacks, it does set a prescient as to
how we can use video evidence.

In ten or twenty years, can video evidence be considered legally binding? If
someone else can make someone else do virtually any movement, how do we know
that someone else committed a crime? With voice and facial synthesis,
virtually anyone can do anything. Photo evidence can be easily faked (via
photoshop), videos can be faked, audio can be faked; do we continue to create
methods of identity verification that are continually complex?

~~~
AstralStorm
Video and audio recording evidence is already considered low grade evidence
exactly for these reasons in criminal cases where there is enough reason to
believe it could've been faked.

------
JudasGoat
I don't want to sound like a luddite but as an older person, I can't see how
we get through this "truthy" phase.

------
John_KZ
I don't get how they enforced the temporal coherence criterion on the GAN. How
do they evaluate temporal coherence?

------
droopyEyelids
Man. It’s sad to me to see that the people who are building these technologies
do it in some bland institutional setting.

The potential here is absolutely world changing. Give an intelligence agency
this tech and itll be more deadly than a gun. Who cares if the presidential
urine tape is a myth or not when it can be made real?

If you’re building something that can tear the world apart, you should be
compensated in a similar fashion. You should be able to do your research in a
retreat in the alps, in absolute luxury and comfort.

~~~
BugsJustFindMe
Ah yes, because what we need more of is exorbitant reward for building things
more deadly than guns that tear the world apart.

